# Big problems on the farm...... PLESAE HELP!!!!!



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

so just went out to check the animals and my month old boer baby isnt eating his mothers udder is tight and so is his stomach he has alfalfa grass mix hay avalible at all times and has lots of different salt blogks and baki ng soda he also gets grain twice a day just a handfull what is wrong do i do an enama i know how to do one i havew done it many times do i give him mineral oil or a bottle with water in it he has taken a bottle before when he was born and his mom wasnt letting him eat. 

also my month old saanen cross baby just had major seizerus he has same stuff avalible as the other baby What do i do his sezuire was like major screaming and then he felkl over and then he stared twiching he is up and walking now waht do i do to prevent further sezuires??????

Oh and both babies have had CD&T and bose just recenlty so they are all updated on shots.:worried:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

so i was thinking about it could the one baby have polio his muscles tense up and then he falls over and screams and then he twiches is tha polio my vet is open tomorrow so i could take him in then but in the mean time what do i do?!?!?!?!?


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Any moldy hay or feed? Sorry I can't be of much help.... But I'm sure someone will chime in shortly with some help for you.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Look up enterotoxemia


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

no mldy hay no moldy feed everything is the same for six months i have changed feed twice but that was a long time ago i dont think it would have taken this long to effect them


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

it could be enterotoxemia but he has been vaccinated and his mom was when she was 4 months pregnant so i stil dont know if it would have happened even with the vacciens. should i give probiotics i have some??


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you have any C&D antitoxin..... I think that's what you need if it's enterotoxemia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The vaccine isn't always effective. I know people who don't give it because it isn't a sure thing.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

no all i have os BOse and CD&T and la 200 wich is a antibiotic. so do i retret him or give him probiotic? is he gonna die from this he is getting lathargic fast.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes he can die! Enterotoxemia is very serious....He needs cd antitoxin or Milk Of Magnesia.... NOW. I'm not sure on the dosage, I'm new myself and haven't experienced this. Here's a website I found 
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/enterotoxemiaaka.html
Wish I could help you more

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I dont know what to do im panicing frekaing out over here. i read that once you see a sign for enterotoxcemia that they die within hours. I dont know waht to do!!! he cant die this is my BABY?!?!?!!:worried::worried:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He needs the antitoxin NOW. cd&t is NOT the same thing. Call your vet ASAP. Even if not open he should answer emergency calls


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Can you call a vet? If you don't have cd antitoxin or MOM you need some ASAP. So sorry :,( :hug: 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

MOM isn't going to cut it. You need the antitoxin.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

im home alone and teh vet is closed trying to call right now


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

nobody answered so i geuss this is it


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

kccjer said:


> MOM isn't going to cut it. You need the antitoxin.


Listen to kccjer and call the vet. This is definitely an emergency..... Thanks Kccjer, i was trying my best.

I hope your baby pulls through

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have activated charcoal? Give him that.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Calm down! If you don't have CD antitoxin right now, give 60cc MOM. Do you have vitamin B? If you do look at how thiamine is in it. Do you have banamine?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

MOM would be better than nothing. Activated charcoal like Karen suggests. I've read somewhere that baking soda can help....


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

MOM won't cure it, but this you do what you can till you can get the vet.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

What exactly is your goat doing? Acting drunk, holding head funny, hunched looking?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

i dont have anything but vitmin b complrx my dad will be home in several hours with MOM and cd anttixin. i can give him the vitamin b but his stomach is super tight so me and my sis are going to try a enima


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

he is lathargic can barely get up and wont eat anything


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Baking soda will help with bloat


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Dish soap in water drench, make him walk


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

how nuch dish soap water drench? do i give an enema


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Per Dave
a squirt of liquid dish soap into a 20 oz pop bottle of warm water, drench, elevate, kneed, done.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Use a bail of hay or Shaw to elevate. I don't think constipation is the problem.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

just did as derected he is up at the momrnt thanks for all the help sorry for being so dificult any thoughts on the sezuire baby


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Is you b complex pills or injectable? How much thiamine is in it?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Polio isn't always from mold.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

thiamine hydrochloride 100mg injectable i dont no if it is polio though. my dad is picking up new hay today though we had an alpaca die in december a goat die several days agr and now this all this happened as soon as we got the new hay


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Is it 100mg per cc?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Regardless polio or not thiamine will not hurt the kid


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

yes 100ng per cc or ml


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

is it ok to try probiotics on both problen kids


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Won't hurt them any


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

ok thanks for all the help


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

If it were my kid I would give 1cc every 3 hours on the thiamine.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Until you saw no signs of seizures. Are the kids eye balls bouncing?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

no eye balls bouncing he seems t be doing better at the moment but te other kid is just getting worse


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Which kid is getting worse? The one that had seizures or the one that was "bloated"?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

the one that is bloated he is getting worse


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

have you got some baking soda in the kitchen?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

i already got baking soda in him. now im going to sut done eat some lungh and prepare myself for the worst.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Snap out of it girlfriend! Get back out to that goat. Leaving that animal to just die isn't OK. Drench with dish soap and water, get its front end up on a bail of hay and work him.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

This is the life of someone who takes care of animals. We go hungry, we get tired, we go without a shower sometimes, but we go. We do all we can to pull an animal through. It may not always work, but we do our best. When all we do doesn't seem to be good enough we know what to do next time, and when we heal an animal we rejoice. Then we eat, sleep, and take a bath.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

ok im goimh just dont know what to do now


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I know you don't. We don't really know what to tell you either. Just keep trying and keep him up. Get some more baking soda or soapy water into him and KEEP TRYING. You don't really have a choice until your dad can get home with some antitoxin for you.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Do what I told you to do drench with water and dish soap, get the front end up on a bail of hay


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

so update gave him baking soda gave him dish soap drench none of that helped. gave him a mineral oil enama still tight tummy. he his lathargic gave him nutri drench now what? i can give him calciun drench,probiotic or more nutridreanch or electrilites


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Need, pat, rub, don't let him lay on his side


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Can he walk at all? Get him up and moving if you can. A down goat is a dead goat.... Did you get anything out with the enema?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Give him a dose of b vitamins, they will give him some energy


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Is his belly slooshy sounding when you move him?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

We are here for you. We can't be b there but you can do this.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it warm there??? If so my uncle has a old old kinda get book. In it it says that with bloat the animal will bite down hard because of pain and this makes it worse because they will not let the gas out threw a burp. I have tried this on a cow and has worked. Get a tree limb or something like it place in the animals mouth and tie the stick behind their head. Basically you want a big bit to keep his mouth open. The. If it's warm spray with cold water. Keep up the dish soap and water. Rub his tummy and see if you can get some gas out and if he can walk walk him. IF IT COMES to a bad time that you think the kid is not going to make it get a syringe with the biggest needle you have. Pull the plunger out and stab him in the stomach on the left side. You want to get the highest point of the stomach. This is the very last thing you want to do but is a 'better then nothing' I will be honest and have only saved 1 calf this way. Have tried on 3 kids and lost them to it's not a for sure way to save him if he gets to that point 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

no slushing sounds. i will keep him walikng. should i try some miersl oil down his throat


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

it is about 66 degrees here but it is much warmer in the sun were he is at


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

im goin back out. update u when i get back in


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You have to be careful with mineral oil. It doesn't have a taste so goats don't know to swallow it you can use vegetable oil, but I would keep using the water drench. Soap is saponified oil.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

ok he is walking or at least im making him walk. im just worried because i think he is bloated and he is constapated because nothing csame out when i did the enama


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Walking will help both.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

he is walking but keeps colapsing


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

?did you give him vitamin b?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you still waiting on the vet? Time to call him back.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

a squirt of liquid dish soap into a 20 oz pop bottle of warm water, drench, elevate, kneed, done. Do it again.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I think the vet is closed today and didn't answer phone...


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

so i kep doing the soapy water thing vet still hassnt called back but he is open tomorrow and we r going to take both problem babies in. inow that he has pooped and peed i think it is time that he has some milk sincxe he has not had any since 8 last night so drenching with milk


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

if he does not perk up with the milk i will give him vitamin b im uncofotable doing b right now becuase i hasve never done a shot by myself and my sister is coming home tonight and she has done some before and she will help me cause my mom is gone at work for a while and my dad dosent do needles


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

good luck!! hopefully he makes it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No....no milk


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Milk is possibly what caused this! Until he is well....NO MILK


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

woops to late. well he has pooped peeed farted and now is perky and almost back to himself he has only drinken 10 oz of milk but before he didnt want anything to do with it so i think we r out of the woods juat to be safe tonight he is getting vitanim, CD anttotxin, and milk of magnesium and then tommorow he will go to the vet


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No milk till he's feeling better - if it's enterotoxemia, his little tummy is on overload and needs to calm down before he can handle more digestion.

Do you have activated charcoal? That saved my Xena from what I'm pretty sure was entero. I also used quite a bit of GI Soother from Fir Meadow.

I don't know if this ended up helping her, but after I gave her activated charcoal, I very gently rubbed Xena's belly, rocked her and sang to her sort of like a collicky baby. She ended up passing a massive amount of poop, then started getting better slowly and surely.

I will pray for the little fellow. :hug:

EDIT: Just read he's feeling better, I'm so glad! To be safe, continue to monitor his milk intake strictly.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks ThreeHavens i still have one more quertion.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

what do u think caused the seauire in my other bugkling


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you look up the enterotoxemia? Seizures are a symptom...it is caused by too much to eat. Most are lost because owners think they need more milk.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

i thought taht enterotoxiema was what we thought the other babie had?!?!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I wouldn't give more milk. I would do electrolytes for 24 hours.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Different kids different symptoms


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

check date to make sure it wasnt expired, give again.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I was thinking entero for both. Agree with herdqueen...


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

ok will he be ok on elctrolites for a day?? and all i have for electrolites it gatortade or powerade will that work at leat for a little bit


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes. They will both be fine on electrolytes and Gatorade is ok


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

ok will do thanks so much


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

How are your kids? Were you able to get the antitoxin? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree on the no milk.... It takes a long time for something to die of no food but not long on no fluids. My guess is you might be onto something with the hay. It just seems odd you already lost one (correct?) and now these two babies are not well  now did you get thence antitoxin??? If they start to feel better while giving the shot you know what the problem is also even though they feel better with the anti. Keep giving it to them. I'm not sure how long it's needed after but you can pm happy bleats and ask her. She is very smart on the anti. How is the other goat doing?? Still seizing? I have never had a animal do that so no idea what to offer on that 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Angel (Sep 5, 2012)

Goatgirl, what part of Idaho are you in?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Get lots of probios into them, they will need to have their good bacteria replenished. Lots of probiotics and electrolytes until they're fully recovered.

Good job on working with them, you saved his life! I agree with herdqueen, you CAN NOT give up, fight to the end! Whether you win or lose the fight, you'll feel better knowing that you did everything you possibly could to save them...


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

sooooo the bloated baby lets call him christophe is doing much better. my dad could not find the antitoxica or whatever it is called. byt he did get the pedialite and the MOM so he got 2ccs of MOM and ten oz of pedialite. my mom will try to find the anti stuff on wensday when she comes home. the other baby is doing fine and is back to normal mostly. im in garden valley an hour away from eagle or boise.

Thanks so so so much to every one you saved my babies lives i will keep you updated on how things are going


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I'm so glad to hear they are doing better. There are so many stories on here that don't end well. It gives me hope to be able to handle something like this if it happens. I'm new to goats, so I'm trying to learn everything I can. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just remember that the MOM will give them diarrhea. So be prepared for that and make sure they get lots and lots of fluid....electrolytes, not milk fluids. If he is still doing ok by noon today, slowly start him back on milk. Slowly as in a few ounces at first, not all he wants. Keep supplementing with electrolytes in between the milk feedings. How's the one that had seizures?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Carmen is right it was cause the runs and that's a good thing. When something has the runs it's the bodies way of flushing bad out.....which is why I'm not a big fan of pepto. But anyways yes keep fluids going and keep them cool. Very happy they are doing better you did a great job 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Keep an eye on Mom's udder as well- milk her as needed.

CD antitoxin is ordered from Jeffers, Valley vet, etc. I can not find it in any stores near here. It will come two day shipping through Jeffers. Vet may have some.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone the one that had sezuires is doing great. so this baby was origannally a bottle baby then i got tired of feeding him. so i thought it would probably be good for the mom to get used to him eating off her so every morning and night i hobble her on the milk stand while she eats her grian he eats off her she is getting tamer but she still wont let him eat other than on the stand so i can regulate how much he is eating. but the plus is i dont have to have to much work to do with a bottle baby but he is super friendly like a bottle baby and can take a bottle really easy. so everything is well he still is on electralites till noon and then i will slowly start giving him some milk.:thumbup::thumb::dance:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

When did you start having him drink off mom?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

like two weeks ago.Why??


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Just wondering if it was around the same time he got sick. With a bottle you know how much your kid is getting. And when a doe is feeding her kid she will control the amount that will go into her kids belly, but if she is hobbled she can't stop him at a natural point to stop a nursing kid. It can lead to them drinking to much milk at once. So I was just try to assertain if the two were related.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmm do a search on floppy kid syndrome and see if that fits the guy. No one really knows what causes it but they believe maybe Constapation and going a long time between feelings.... As well as like 10 other things lol but I would still look into it 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

ok thsnks on it right now!!


----------

